# [SOLVED] Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been having this issue for a while, but now it's truly getting quite annoying.
So, I'm wondering if anyone can help me out. I can't port forward on my Asus RT-AC68U. I've tried so many different solutions. I'm trying to port forward Garry's Mod. The two ports are 27015 and 27005. When I use canyouseeme and the server is running, it comes back as the connection timed out. Thanks in advance. 

Here is my ipconfig.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gaming_Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-17-31-4D-B0-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-17-31-4D-B0-14
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-B1-1C-80-3A-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fd23:ced6:c7a3:19bd%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.115(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361804060
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-5B-14-8E-A4-17-31-4D-B0-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b|g|n (2.4GHz)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-17-31-4D-B0-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:1488:a38:3f57:fd8c(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1488:a38:3f57:fd8c%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184549376
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-5B-14-8E-A4-17-31-4D-B0-13

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E46C6AA2-D360-4928-9391-2AE0041F288B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Disable the Tunnel adapter.

Disable IPv6.

Youir ipconfig shows 192.18.2.1 as the DNS server, you can set them manually to 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 if you are in the USA.


Can you show us your port forwarding a screenshot please.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Here's the image. How would I go about disabling IPv6? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

To disable IPv6:

Choose *Network and sharing centre *in *Search *
*
Change adapter settings>properties:

*Uncheck *Internet protocol version 6(TCPIPv6)*Click *Ok *and restart computer.

Go to:
Open Port Check Tool


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Here's the checker.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Issue as shown here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/cant-port-forwarding-951041.html

Is that you have two private routers. Do you have access to the one a 192.168.0.1?


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

I didn't know I had two private routers. The only possible other router would be my modem. It's a Ubee modem that came with Time Warner Cable. When I try to access the gateway Chrome tells me it's unsafe.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

You should ignore the error and logon to the ubee router.

Your choices are:
1. set to bridge mode. You may need the ISP technical support to do this for you.
2. port forward in it to the static ip of your routers wan interface, then forward to the targeted server.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

How would I go about doing to second? How can tell what the static ip of my router is?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

You would set its wan port ip to be static in the 192.168.0.0/24 network. 192.168.0.254 would be my choice.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

I'm a little bit confused here. What am I setting to static? Is this the correct page?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

That screen pertains to ip reservations and yes that is one of two methods for setting a static ip. In this case its assigned by dhcp using the wan ports mac address.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

This would be the correct setting then, correct?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

As long as that is the mac address of the routers wan port then yes that would be correct.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

The router, as in the Asus router. Correct?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Two routers that would explain it.

I will leave you with Wand3r3r since he has dealt with you before.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

yep the wan port of the asus.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

When I tried applying settings, the modem rebooted. I'm guessing something was wrong. Would the IP have to be 192.168.2.254 instead of 192.168.0.254? The gateway for the Asus is 192.168.2.1.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

It is not unusual for the router to reboot after a config change.

You can't have the same subnet on asus wan and lan or you can't do nat. So no it would not be 192.168.2.254

Looks like this:

modem<>internet public ip address<>ubee wan[ubee router]ubee lan<>192.168.0.1<>192.168.0.254<>asus wan[asus router]asus lan<>192.168.2.1<>network 192.168.2.0/24


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Ok, I put the MAC address into the Ubee, now what? Should I port forward the ports in the Ubee?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Your next step, after you logged into the asus to confirm what wan ip address it has, would be to port forward in the ubee to that ip address [wan ip of the asus] or put the asus in the ubee's DMZ zone which forwards all ports automatically


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Would putting the Asus router into the Ubee's DMZ zone endanger me?


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Okay, so the port forwarding is working. The only port that isn't working is 27015. The server still doesn't let my friends join. Everything else works. I have tested it out on other games. A well known issue for the port is that it is forwarded multiple times, which makes it conflicting.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Having the first router providing dmz does not endanger you.

Forwarding the port multiple times does not cause conflicts. It is trying to do port translation that gets a bit sticky.

This for steam? Doing just tcp or also udp for this port?
Here is the guide
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

It's for the game Garry's Mod on steam. The ports I forwarded were 27000-27015. Still says the server is down when I boot it up. All the other game servers work though, and I think this is an issue only for the game itself. Thanks for all the help though, I would still be at phase 1 without you guys.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

27000-27015 would be for udp
27015 is for tcp. Make sure you have both entries.


----------



## wacyj1b (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Fixed it! The server is working. I'm not sure what the issue was but I forwarded 27000 to 27020 and tried to use the port 27016 instead of 27015. Then it worked. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Asus RT-AC68U Not Port Forwarding*

Glad you got it working. Thanks for the update.


----------

